# Corrado brakes from Golf Mk3?



## modeliuks (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello . Can I replace my old Corrado brakes with Golf mk3 brakes? And I know that some parts from golf mk3 can fit corrado, but how much these parts are?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I had to search the web for your background to gain some info about you and your car.

_Hello. My name is Modestas. 
I live in Lithuania, Marijampolė. 
I'm 19, I've bought a Volkswagen corrado 1991 149w from holland it's petrol, supercharged, 1.8 manual gear box._

Your G60 Corrado would have come with 280mm front brakes, the Mk3 would have come with 256mm brakes.
Front and rear brake pads would be the same thou.
The rear discs are the same.

Do you have ABS?
The Mk3 ABS systems (plural) are different. Not a direct swap due to the Mk3 using a ball and plastic retainer for the brake pedal, for ABS parts look to the B3 Passat.
Or Update to the B4 Passat from 96-97. It would easily bolt up to your Corrado, I've done that swap to a 92 VR6 Corrado.
We didn't use the ABS, just the brake booster 11" and its master cylinder. I ran an additional brake line to the rear, and used two T fittings to make the Passat 2 channel master cylinder into a 4 channel master cylinder.
This was done strictly to get a larger brake booster and 23.81 mm master cylinder, as the vehicle is used on the race track. It has 312mm Audi TT brake rotors, and Porsche Boxster calipers.
Rear brakes are stock calipers but with 280mm Eurospec rotors (they do make them in 4 lug).
http://eurospecsport.com/products/brakes/images/EBK-698-280-GJ3-RE4.jpg

What exactly do you want to know?

Going 5 lug or staying 4 lug?


----------

